# Get by the Directv guide setup...



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

I have a Samsung SIR-4080R and Just reimaged it , Is there anyway to hack this unit so i don't need a DirecTv signal or phone line to start using it?



I want to see if I can get to the NPL before hack it with The Zipper.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

without the zipper, or some other hack that runs fakecall and 51killer.tcl, nope


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> without the zipper, or some other hack that runs fakecall and 51killer.tcl, nope


So if I run the Zipper I can get to the NPL,right?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Enrique said:


> So if I run the Zipper I can get to the NPL,right?


yes


----------



## rterren978 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi,

I got a Samsung SIR4080R today from a friend who had it since he switched back to cable. I swapped out one of my receivers and plugged it in. Of course it didnt work for me. I have been looking around the net and I see references to zipper? what ever that is.

I know NOTHING about how these work, but am quite farmiliar with PC's.

Is there a way i can use this to record programs without having to send more money to Direct TV?

I'm not concerned with being able to schedule things, just the ability to record if that makes a difference.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rterren978 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a Samsung SIR4080R today from a friend who had it since he switched back to cable. I swapped out one of my receivers and plugged it in. Of course it didnt work for me. I have been looking around the net and I see references to zipper? what ever that is.
> 
> ...


To restate the question in terms everyone can understand..
*
Is there a way I can use my Directv w/ tivo to steal service from DTV?*

Sure give me $100 a week, plus a 50 count stack of DL DVD-R's each week and tell me what you want me to record. I will record it (if I get the station), burn it to DVD and ship Every Monday it to you weekly via overnight mail (you pay all shipping costs). Now you don't have to pay DTV anything extra. If you want to not pay DTV anything at all I have a special deal. For just $500 a week you can drop DTV yourself, I will get the everything package and do the same thing for all the shows you want (You will have to supply all the DVD's. If you want HD I could do it but it will be a little more expensive because I would have to upgrade all of my equipment as well So It will only cost $1500 a week but I have to add a charge to upgrade all of my equipment including my PC. Also with the HD content I may get behind because of the encoding time involved. I don't think you want me to buy the expensive real time HD encoders.
Just pay the extra $5.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

rterren978 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a Samsung SIR4080R today from a friend who had it since he switched back to cable. I swapped out one of my receivers and plugged it in. Of course it didnt work for me. I have been looking around the net and I see references to zipper? what ever that is.
> 
> ...


No. It is only an extra $5/month to get DVR service added to your account. And that covers all the DVRs on your account, it is not a fee per box like the mirroring fee.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

Just to make MY Post clear I did not want to steal service from DTV, I wanted to use the tivo as backup MRV/HMO unit(for my two subscribed SA units).


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can do that, but you have to hack the standalone units as well.

If you want to record from DirecTV directly, you need a DirecTV subscription, and pay the DVR feem and if necessary, the mirror fee.


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

classicsat said:


> You can do that, but you have to hack the standalone units as well.


 Well that sucks, I did not know that.:down: 

SO i could sell it or use it with Tivo server(Which I don't need becasue I got the 2nd SA Tivo).

Thanks classicsat for that info.


----------



## rterren978 (Nov 14, 2007)

It's not so much stealing the Direct TV service, i pay for that, I am happy to push a button to record a la VCR style.

Im confused then what folks mean when they talk about hacking the TIVO's.

To me modding might be a better word. So basically I have a useless brick that can only be used with a subscription to Direct TV. I couldn't even use it to plug in a VCR for instance(not that I really would mind you) to digitize an old tape using the cable in jack, without paying direct tv?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rterren978 said:


> It's not so much stealing the Direct TV service, i pay for that, I am happy to push a button to record a la VCR style.
> 
> Im confused then what folks mean when they talk about hacking the TIVO's.
> 
> To me modding might be a better word. So basically I have a useless brick that can only be used with a subscription to Direct TV. I couldn't even use it to plug in a VCR for instance(not that I really would mind you) to digitize an old tape using the cable in jack, without paying direct tv?


The Directv Tivo does not have the hardware to encode from a source other than Directv. Your bill calls it a DVR or Tivo SERVICE fee $5. So you are paying a fee for the ability to use the Tivo functionality.

What you can do with an unsubbed Directv tivo is hack it (or modify if you prefer that term) then record on another device (PC, other Subbed Tivo's and the like) and transfer the content to the directv with Tivo and watch what is on that unsubbed tivo. or even use it as a tivo server to hold content for your other tivo's to MRV from.

I don't think they do it but I would imagine that you could possibly subscribe the unit to receive DirecTV but not the Tivo service. I think that is what was done back in the early days when the tivo service was actually handled by tivo and not DTV and you got 2 bills. Now the DTV and Tivo services are married to the recievers.

Is that hacking? Generally I think of hacking as something done to modify software to make it do something it isn't intended to do (DTIVO's are not intended to network so we hack them to enable that feature), and Modding is modifing Hardware.

Since the advanced tivo features are considered by tivo and DTV as premium services (on SA without a subscription you can pause live TV and that is it except for certain models that came (come with?) the ability to record but not MRV (basic Service)) hacking the software to enable them without paying for it is considered by them to be Theft Of Service. As such we do not talk about that on this site. Is it theft? Opinions vary. Either way the rules on this site are clear they consider it theft so it isn't talked about.


----------

